# Which pest could be making this knocking sound?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry , my sound is out of order.

But I have questions.

Does this knock occur often? Or just certain seasons?

In one area only, or widespread?

Buildings do settle after dark often, due to it cooling off and the structure shrinking, allowing the wood to pop, and click, bang, and knock. 

Might this be your phantom?

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not downloading an unknown .zip file, but knocking sounds could be from building settling or even woodpeckers.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

johnnash said:


> We hear this knocking sound at night for couple of minutes coming from attic. I've attached a recording to this message.
> Which pest could be making this sound and how to catch/stop it.


Welcome!

Where are you (city/county and state/province)? That might provide a clue as to what your problem might be.

You've certainly got my curiosity aroused. Have you been up to the attic to see if there's any visual clues? All kinds of things can make knocking sounds.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Aluminum siding can be noisy in the summer


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Woodpecker can sound exactly like a hammer on wood.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It does sound like a bird. Could be hammering, I guess, but sounds like wings fluttering against something.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Maybe it's Tony Orlando and Dawn . . . 

Sorry, the devil done' got into me! :devil3:


----------



## SlowLerner (Jun 1, 2019)

Haven't heard the recording, but maybe bats? But they squeak too. Could be bats going out for the night, but then you'd hear them coming back in later. Woodboring beetles make a sound but it's hard to hear, unless it's quiet and you're trying to sleep. And they keep at it pretty much all the time. Good luck.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Someone needs to got up there and look. Sometimes the answer to the question jumps at you, which is what I'd be concerned about, too. 

But, look, or send someone with an adventurous spirit.

Have the knocks continued? Any further patterns discernable?


----------



## Paultergeist (Oct 13, 2014)

I just stumbled up this thread, and I am thinking that perhaps I have a similar issue.


My "knocking" sound is very soft, as if a tiny wood-pecker was equipped with a soft foam beak.......I here occasional spurts of this sound.....then silence......I cannot tell if it is coming from the attic, or maybe the wall between the bathroom and a bedroom......or maybe it is a outdoor noise being somehow channeled by the building structure such that it only seems to be coming from within the house.....I cannot figure it out as of yet.....and I only hear it every so often.


----------

